# Now taking orders for Anastrozole!



## JASchemicals (Feb 11, 2011)

Been getting a lot of questions about the Adex, well it will be in by the 28th the latest so were taking preorders now. It wont be around long at this price. 45ml at 1mg/ml just $14.99!! Get your orders in!!


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

[FONT=宋体]Natural products found in fried in hazelnut. Dimethyl succinate for food with the spices. Mainly used for preparation of fruit and wine classes flavors for flavoring and pharmaceutical synthesis industry, also used in the synthesis of dimethyl succinate light stabilizer, high-grade paint, fungicides, pharmaceutical intermediates.[/FONT]


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 8, 2011)

*45ml at 1mg/ml, translation? How do I dose point five .5mg? from liquid? How many doses/days worth are in it? I read .5mg is enough on a cycle. Looking to add this to the 1-andro 8week.*


Thanks


----------



## chevyman (Mar 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> *45ml at 1mg/ml, translation? How do I dose point five .5mg? from liquid? How many doses/days worth are in it? I read .5mg is enough on a cycle. Looking to add this to the 1-andro 8week.*
> 
> 
> Thanks


 It's 1 mlg per ml, so take .5 ml. Use an oral syringe and draw .5ml (one half cc). Using .5 ml at 45ml per bottle should give you 90 doses.


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 8, 2011)

Exactly. Thanks chevyman


----------

